# Election 2024



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 8, 2019)

I was reading some of the latest turmoil going on in Election 2020 and something big hit me

"If the Dems lose against Trump in 2020 who do they have to go against Pence [or whomever] in 2024?"


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 8, 2019)

They're gonna lose to Baron Trump next.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 8, 2019)

I heard Kanye West was running for 2024.

I would hope they would find a likable candidate that would actually do something about the problems going on.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Oct 8, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> They're gonna lose to Baron Trump next.


Which one? Trump's autistic pseudonym or autistic 14 year old son?


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 8, 2019)

Tim Buckley said:


> Which one? Trump's autistic pseudonym or autistic 14 year old son?


Yes


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Oct 8, 2019)

The Rock will run.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 8, 2019)

I think the democrats are going to be in shambles by the time 2024 rolls around. Take all the stupidity of 2016, amplify it 100% and apply it to the sorry shell of a party the Dems already are. If there's anything left after another 4 years of autistic screeching (because let's face it, Trump is guaranteed), I will be genuinely surprised.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 8, 2019)

Recoil said:


> I think the democrats are going to be in shambles by the time 2024 rolls around. Take all the stupidity of 2016, amplify it 100% and apply it to the sorry shell of a party the Dems already are. If there's anything left after another 4 years of autistic screeching (because let's face it, Trump is guaranteed), I will be genuinely surprised.



So "If" Dems don't win this year....there best chance is Bob Iger I think in 2024


----------



## Recoil (Oct 8, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> So "If" Dems don't win this year....there best chance is Bob Iger I think in 2024


Lawl, a Disney exec is perfect for them


----------



## Christ Cried (Oct 8, 2019)

Unless the  republicans manage to keep their spine, it's going to be super boring. 2016 gave us Jeb!, Dahnald, Cruz missile, all of this entertaining shit. 2020 is only interesting because of the reeing.


----------



## LateNightComics (Oct 8, 2019)

Trump 2028!


----------



## No Exit (Oct 8, 2019)

At this point it would be smarter for them just to give up and form a new democratic party. At least you'd have confirmation that they're an official communist party if they start calling themselves the NDP.
A little bit of Canadian political humor for you.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 8, 2019)

Christ Cried said:


> Unless the  republicans manage to keep their spine, it's going to be super boring. 2016 gave us Jeb!, Dahnald, Cruz missile, all of this entertaining shit. 2020 is only interesting because of the reeing.


So in 2024 you have Nikki Haley and Pence running at a minimum. Prob Ted Cruz again


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Oct 8, 2019)

2024 - Jeb Bush and Rand Paul vs Mecha-Clinton and Robo-Sanders


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 8, 2019)

> If the Dems lose against Trump in 2020


They won’t.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Oct 8, 2019)

Don't kid yourselves; you guys  are fucked no matter what.


----------



## Kacho (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm all in on the Yeezus ticket.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 8, 2019)

heyilikeyourmom said:


> They won’t.


odds are Barring SOMETHING SPOOPY AND WEIRD Trump wins in 2020


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 8, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> So in 2024 you have Nikki Haley and Pence running at a minimum. Prob Ted Cruz again



I don't think we're going to see Pence run in 2024. He's an empty suit who hasn't been very active in the direct affairs of the Trump Administration and has done so deliberately. 

Pence is a relic of the Religious Right and that's too toxic of a platform for the Republican Party to run on the federal level. While Pence himself is fairly mild-mannered overall, he's not the kind of guy you'd pick as a major candidate for the 2024 Election.

Ted Cruz had a similar problem, but he's gone a long way to distance himself from his fundie past since 2018. Now Cruz has been building a newer and more positive reputation among the Trump base by going after Google after the Veritas leaks and he's also proposed major federal crackdowns against Antifa gangs, which helps his chances in a 2024 GOP run.

As for the Democrats, if they lose 2020, then I expect to see major restructuring. The Squad is going to be thrown under the bus if Trump wins in 2020. Whether that's done via having other Democrats primary them out of office or simply just sidelining them out of any real influence in Congress is anyone's guess.

A second term of Trump will be the much needed wake-up call for the Democratic Party because right now they are of the belief that 2016 was an aberrant fluke and are tripling down on all the things that cost them that election. A loss for them in 2020 is going to send a message that going woke was a mistake.

Assuming Trump wins in 2020, then I think the Democrats will pick either Tulsi Gabbard or maybe Pete Buttigieg.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 8, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> I don't think we're going to see Pence run in 2024. He's an empty suit who hasn't been very active in the direct affairs of the Trump Administration and has done so deliberately.



He has wanted to be president since he was in college. He has been active in the direct affairs of the administration whenever Donald Trump has asked him to be. Which is what Donald Trump wanted in a VP


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 8, 2019)

Things will continue to slowly decline as the Baby  Boomers die off and the realty of them clinging on to their jobs until their deathbeds sinks in; There is not going to be enough competent people to replace them in places like the federal  bureaucracy and intelligence agencies.



Syaoran Li said:


> I don't think we're going to see Pence run in 2024. He's an empty suit who hasn't been very active in the direct affairs of the Trump Administration and has done so deliberately.
> 
> Pence is a relic of the Religious Right and that's too toxic of a platform for the Republican Party to run on the federal level. While Pence himself is fairly mild-mannered overall, he's not the kind of guy you'd pick as a major candidate for the 2024 Election.
> 
> ...


You are right about Pence, which is exactly why I see them picking him then proceding to lose 2024.


----------



## Mage (Oct 8, 2019)

Tulsi 2024


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Oct 9, 2019)

jeb bush 2024! slow and stady wins the race.


----------



## Spatula (Oct 9, 2019)

Ivanka2024 first female US president


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 9, 2019)

I hope Alex Jones runs in 2024.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 9, 2019)

2024 is 5 years away. Plenty of time for the Dems to clean house and for the old guard, who are in their mid to late 70s to step down. Biden, Pelosi, Bernie, all approaching their 80s. It can go one of two ways, they either reform themselves into a credible threat, or go further down The Squad hole and become even more unelectable.

Republicans will also have the issue of following up Trump, who is not an ordinary Republican president. I think if they put up a career politician, they will struggle, if they put up someone like Trump, in the sense that he or she is "an outsider", they might do well. No one wants yet another chickenshit Republican talking about one nation under God and running to go fight people in the middle east while ignoring illegals and kowtowing to Democrats.


Syaoran Li said:


> I don't think we're going to see Pence run in 2024. He's an empty suit who hasn't been very active in the direct affairs of the Trump Administration and has done so deliberately.
> 
> Pence is a relic of the Religious Right and that's too toxic of a platform for the Republican Party to run on the federal level. While Pence himself is fairly mild-mannered overall, he's not the kind of guy you'd pick as a major candidate for the 2024 Election.
> 
> ...


I think you are right about the Dems potentital picks in 2024. The old guard will be too old to run, and they need to get rid of The Squad and their supporters and bring in a younger candidate, be it Gabbard, Buttigieg or someone else. On paper both should be great candidates given their past history as young, qualified, ex military types. If the Republicans revert back to religious right talking points and Bush/Obama era candidates, they are done. No one wants that shit.


----------



## Lurkio (Oct 9, 2019)

If the Dems loose to Trump in 2024 it just might be the wake-up call they need to realize they need to deflate their heads a bit, kind of like what Obama was to the Republican Party in 2008/2012. They'll still be morons, like most politicians are, but they'll be more tolerable morons.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 9, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> 2024 is 5 years away. Plenty of time for the Dems to clean house and for the old guard, who are in their mid to late 70s to step down. Biden, Pelosi, Bernie, all approaching their 80s. It can go one of two ways, they either reform themselves into a credible threat, or go further down The Squad hole and become even more unelectable.



The 13 year rule [Was] Important until Trump [And Trump may actually qualify under the 13 year rule]

A successful Presidential Canidate (who was not Vice President) Runs for office within 13 years of their coming to national prominence


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Oct 9, 2019)

Most likely Republican candidates 
2024
Tucker Carlson, 
American third position 

Ben Shapiro 
Endless Wars for Israel 

Ted Cruz 
I don't know much about the Zodiac Killer 

Ann Coulter 
A basically female version of Pat Buchanan 

Kanye West 
Black Jesus 

McCain's daughter 
More endless Wars for Israel 

Probably some Far Right people


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 9, 2019)

Sargon's wife's son said:


> Most likely Republican candidates
> 2024
> Tucker Carlson,
> American third position
> ...


Rand Paul will probably appear to represent all that is good and decent in the world only to not be noticed by anyone because violating the NAP is fun.


----------



## BOONES (Oct 9, 2019)

You watch I bet someone from one of those turbo normie shows will run.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 9, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Things will continue to slowly decline as the Baby Boomers die off and the realty of them clinging on to their jobs until their deathbeds sinks in; There is not going to be enough competent people to replace them in places like the federal bureaucracy and intelligence agencies



I can't admit I don't feel not a tinge of glee whenever I read a story of muslims at a nursing home taking bad care of boomers.

This is why you should have had your own children and been as good to them as you can be.

-- 

As for the election, I think Trump will win this one again. He's established good alliances and his base loves him and democrats are in shambles and still delusional. Democrats will win 2024 as demographics will have changed sufficiently as Trump mostly didn't prevent the demographic change.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 10, 2019)

heyilikeyourmom said:


> They won’t.


Uh, yes, they will. Wanna bet? First of all, Presidents usually win 2 terms, and Trump is running on the heels of a booming economy, and the Democrats being absolutely insane and impeachment hysteria. And before you ask no Trump will not be impeached; not a chance in hell. Mainly because he hasn't done anything wrong; that's kind of a prerequisite for impeachment but I digress.

Republicans will win in 2020 and Democrats will win in 2024, because by then Trump will no longer be an Incumbent and the economy will have slowed down significantly. We've seen this shit before, you don't have to be a political science major to see the trend here. Bush Jr won 2 terms and then Obama won 2 terms. The same will happen here. 2 Terms for trump, and 2 terms for the next Democrat.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 10, 2019)

dinoman said:


> 2 Terms for trump, and 2 terms for the next Democrat.


You’re right about that second part.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 10, 2019)

Kiwi farms 2020!


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 10, 2019)

heyilikeyourmom said:


> You’re right about that second part.


Hopefully not. Anything can happen.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Oct 10, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I can't admit I don't feel not a tinge of glee whenever I read a story of muslims at a nursing home taking bad care of boomers.
> 
> This is why you should have had your own children and been as good to them as you can be.
> 
> ...



I agree. Florida and North Carolina are on the edge demographically speaking. Unless Republicans have a grand plan to capture majority white blue states or enact actual immigration reform and kick out visa overstays, 2024 is likely the point of no return at the national level.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 11, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I can't admit I don't feel not a tinge of glee whenever I read a story of muslims at a nursing home taking bad care of boomers.
> 
> This is why you should have had your own children and been as good to them as you can be.
> 
> ...


Whites are projected to still make up 70% of the country's demography in 2050 of that about 45% will still be Caucasian.

What the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 11, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Whites are projected to still make up 70% of the country's demography in 2050 of that about 45% will still be Caucasian.
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking?


Yes, because all whites vote republican


----------



## Prof. Loco (Oct 11, 2019)

Part of me wants Null to run for president, part of me doesn't since how else would he keep an eye on the farms?


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 11, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Yes, because all whites vote republican


And all Hispanics vote Democrat?

If Hispanics * who still won't be the single largest ethnic group in the US 30 years from now even by current estimates * are the key to the feared one party rule you speds keep crying about then explain to me how Democrats like Kennedy,Johnson and Carter were able to get elected back in the 60s and 70s when the country was majority White?

By your own logic that should have been impossible right?


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 11, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> And all Hispanics vote Democrat?


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 11, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Pretty much, yeah.


Then explain all the ones that voted for Trump genius.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 11, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Then explain all the ones that voted for Trump genius.


Cubans and the remaining native Texan population (Mexicans who fought against Santa Anna and decided to stay in Texas). The first is becoming more Democrat with each younger generation and the second is getting swarmed by illegal immigrants into irrelevance.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 11, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> And all Hispanics vote Democrat?
> 
> If Hispanics * who still won't be the single largest ethnic group in the US even by current estimates * are the key to the feared one party rule you speds keep crying about then explain to me how Democrats like Kennedy,Johnson and Carter were able to get elected back in the 60s and 70s when the country was majority White?
> 
> By your own logic that should have been impossible right?



Only if you presume that whites vote as racially consciously as non-whites.

You can look up the stats of voting to confirm it with yourself, but the different non-white group votes cluster very strongly, whereas the white group is much more dispersed, in every country where it is recorded that I've seen so far.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 10, 2019)

Kanye West on joining 2024 presidential race: 'I'm not going to run, I'm going to walk'

Kanye West is running for president, looks like we found a winner.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm not living in the US and I don't even know anymore for whom I voted ironically in the last elections here.


----------



## Nigger Man (Nov 20, 2019)

MrJokerRager said:


> Kanye West on joining 2024 presidential race: 'I'm not going to run, I'm going to walk'
> 
> Kanye West is running for president, looks like we found a winner.


Honestly? Based on my first impressions, there are far worse options than him. I'd say let him run, he'll at least be entertaining.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 20, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Lawl, a Disney exec is perfect for them


God, I can imagine all 30 year old boomers, furries, and fucking nu-male and troons voting for Iger because he worked at Disney and Disney good. They made Star Wars! Maybe he’ll dismantle Trump’s legacy like the Rebels, amirite fellow humans!?


----------



## Alex Poulos (Nov 20, 2019)

No other than Kanye Elizondo Mountain Dew Herbert West is going to be the President of the USA by 2024.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 20, 2019)

I think there's room for Yang-esque politicians and policies after the DNC is done having a slapfight between neolibs and SJWs. I like a lot of his points honestly, and if the DNC sees guys like Yang getting traction over old bought out fartbags maybe they'll think of running 'JFK-esque' candidates.

Another point on 'JFK-esque': The DNC needs to learn how to run 'younger' moderates. Revolutionaries and Reactionaries are not sizable voting blocks, so they need to be forgotten. Multiple older candidates have demonstrated health/functioning issues, so why not run someone politically savvy who is younger?

JFK was 43 when he got elected.
Obama was 48 when he got elected.
Bill Clinton for his many faults got elected at 46 by being able to cash in on a moderate/dixiecrat image.

In the slim slim chance Yang gets a shot at Trump, he's 44.

And to throw a Republican into the mix, Teddy was 42 when he succeeded Taft.

What these guys have in common is that they were perceived as personable and had an excited energy behind them. That gets scoffed at from time to time but how many of you would really vote for an asocial gremlin? Younger, more energetic politicians clearly have a place in the political market, and they have since at least the 60s (televised debates).


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 20, 2019)

All I know is it'll likely be a Democrat if Trump wins 2020.


----------



## Scooter Braun (Nov 22, 2019)

It's probably going to be Gabbard. She's done phenomenally, to put it simply. Far better than she was expected to do, and she was actually expected to dumpster a few favorites along the way. 

What I'm saying is she was projected to hit a home run and ended up hitting a grand slam. 









						Tulsi Gabbard is the perfect Democratic nominee...for 2024 | Spectator USA
					

The clearest path to the White House for Tulsi Gabbard begins with dropping out of the 2020 race so she can keep her powder dry for 2024




					www.google.com


----------



## A Logging Company (Nov 23, 2019)

Scooter Braun said:


> It's probably going to be Gabbard. She's done phenomenally, to put it simply. Far better than she was expected to do, and she was actually expected to dumpster a few favorites along the way.
> 
> What I'm saying is she was projected to hit a home run and ended up hitting a grand slam.
> 
> ...


I heard Gabbard wasn't even going to run for reelection for her congressional seat. If that's true, I think she is retiring from politics all together.


----------



## Scooter Braun (Nov 23, 2019)

A Humble Ewok said:


> I heard Gabbard wasn't even going to run for reelection for her congressional seat. If that's true, I think she is retiring from politics all together.


We'll definitely see whether or not she keeps to that promise. I don't exactly see what's going to keep her from reconsidering things. But if she just retires I'll definitely admit that I was wrong.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 25, 2019)

Something that's been bothing me since Donald Trump got elected is that he totally smashed the idea that you need to be a boring, uptight gladhanding regular politician to run for President. While I do feel Trump is sleazy and annoying, he hasn't really done anything straight-up terrible and hasn't done anything worse than Obama. However, the constant media and internet circus surrounding the man has created a voting base of crazy, foaming-at-the-mouth radicals on both the left and right ends of the spectrum. There are no real unified outside parties yet, but money is on 2024 having a some nobody step out of the shadows to take over the frenzy that Trump started.

Someone slick, with an egotistical personality and mass appeal. Kind of like Trump was, but a person who is an actual nutcase with big plans. If they're left-wing radical; say hello to Europe-style hate speech and mass censorship laws. If they're right-wing radical, we might actually get the cryptofascist dystopia the SJWs have been whining about for so long. 

I don't like Donald Trump but I also don't fear him. I fear what unknown insane lunatic will come after him. Maybe I'm just being paranoid and it'll be the usual bunch of talking heads and an outsider like Trump getting elected was just a one-off thing.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jan 16, 2020)

2024 will be a tough election in the event of a Trump win and kanye decides not to run for the Republican nomination.

Midwest is going red, coastal states are going blue. Virginia is a test case for how much can the south protect its cultural values. 

Immigrants will vote blue but those who made it, will they stay blue or go red as the Dems have no use for benefiting them anymore and plus they need safety over being lenient on criminals. There is will be a slow rise in white identity politics as I believe as the msm is slowly losing the gate keeping narrative. The word racism and sexism are losing their powers due to too much over use.


----------



## ??? (Jan 16, 2020)

Tucker Carlson 2024.


----------



## MaoBigDong (Jan 16, 2020)

I can already predict the independents, watch:

Vermin Supreme if he isn't dead from coke overdose by then.
Gary Johnson because of course he's going to run for the millionth time.
Uhhhh who cares about any of the other loonies, those are the funniest ones to watch
All jokes aside I really think the dems and republicans need to get their shit together after one of the most prolific presidencies of our time, because love him or hate him there ain't gonna be anybody quite like Trump running in 2024. I would hope that we get people more focused on modern solutions and get some fresh, young faces in both parties instead of the oldfags who keep running but we'll see. The fact that automation as a problem is just now being talked about is mind boggling to me, but it's a breath of fresh air from the candidates who are actually saying something about it. The problem with that is that those boomers are the ones running the RNC and DNC, so fuck if they're gonna let some GenX or, heaven forbid, Millennial into their politics god dammit. It's funny because "The Squad" is just perpetuating the myth that young people are inexperienced and just want a handout, so nobody wants younger candidates with next to no experience anyway. To these people I have one question: How the fuck do you think they're going to get the experience without trying for office? Even if "The Squad" is an embarrassment have some common sense.


----------



## ditto (Jan 16, 2020)

Palmer Luckey. But I think he'd still be too young.


----------



## Quintilian (Jan 16, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> Virginia is a test case for how much can the south protect its cultural values.



"Cultural values" like child-beating and obesity?

I'm very happy that the 'conservative' states are getting flooded with minorities, while decent states like Vermont and Maine remain 98% white (and with a relatively very low rate of christtardation).

Trailer trash are not white. Christians are not white. Child abusers are not white.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 16, 2020)

Quintilian said:


> "Cultural values" like child-beating and obesity?
> 
> I'm very happy that the 'conservative' states are getting flooded with minorities, while decent states like Vermont and Maine remain 98% white (and with a relatively very low rate of christtardation).
> 
> Trailer trash are not white. Christians are not white. Child abusers are not white.



If you hate the South so much, then why do you have John Wilkes Booth as your avatar?


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jan 16, 2020)

I could very easily see the Dems going full retard if they lose 2020, and run something absurd like a Chelsea Clinton/Bob Chipman ticket in 2024. I'm not saying that's likely, mind you, but they could. Said ticket would get blown right the fuck out, and hard.


----------



## Quintilian (Jan 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> If you hate the South so much, then why do you have John Wilkes Booth as your avatar?


Mainly because he's a very handsome man, but also because he blew the brains out of the giga-tallfag jew Abhraham Lincoln who killed 650,000 people,* 2/3rds from the North*.

But yes, I hate the South. Slavery was a re.tarded, unproductive institution that only served as a way to drive down wages for white workers. Effectively, an army of scabs.
Southern soldiers were fighting against their own interests, just because they were so rabid in their tribalism.

The 1800s equivalent of dying for Israel because you're a 'patriot', was the South dying for the continued breeding of enslaved n.iggers and the pockets of plantation owners.

The North wasn't much better though, they were dying for "The Union" and for factory owners (who brought on a century of distilled suffering).

All of America's wars have been ridiculous, and that's why the people who cause them deserve to end up like Abe did.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jan 16, 2020)

Quintilian said:


> Mainly because he's a very handsome man, but also because he blew the brains out of the giga-tallfag jew Abhraham Lincoln who killed 650,000 people,* 2/3rds from the North*.
> 
> But yes, I hate the South. Slavery was a re.tarded, unproductive institution that only served as a way to drive down wages for white workers. Effectively, an army of scabs.
> Southern soldiers were fighting against their own interests, just because they were so rabid in their tribalism.
> ...


This is the product of America's education system and mass media consumption.


----------



## Quintilian (Jan 16, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> This is the product of America's education system and mass media consumption.


It's the product of a preternatural intelligence. You're the product of inbreeding.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 16, 2020)

Quintilian said:


> It's the product of a preternatural intelligence. You're the product of inbreeding.



And you're the product of Bob Chipman's Twitter and /pol/ shitposting.


----------



## Terrorist (Jan 16, 2020)

For 2024 GOP should build something based on America First values (populism, economic nationalism, anti-immigration, social conservatism, no more wars) that can exist outside of Trump himself, if it wants to win.

But they don't seem interested in that, so they'll probably run a Dan Crenshaw style guy who evokes the Trump personality cult while being the same shitty neocon/lolbertarian swamp creature as Songbird and Antifa Mitt. 2024 will be interesting bc if demographic browning continues (enabled by chamber of commerce traitors in the GOP), it'll be one of the last elections a republican can hope to win.


----------



## Quintilian (Jan 20, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> And you're the product of Bob Chipman's Twitter and /pol/ shitposting.


k dude. sorry for forgetting to support wars and n1gger breeding.


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Jan 20, 2020)

Quintilian said:


> "Cultural values" like child-beating and obesity?
> 
> I'm very happy that the 'conservative' states are getting flooded with minorities, while decent states like Vermont and Maine remain 98% white (and with a relatively very low rate of christtardation).
> 
> Trailer trash are not white. Christians are not white. Child abusers are not white.



So white is having the right mentality, having white skin, and being smart? I think so.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Jan 20, 2020)

My prediction:

Republicans will push though a limp dick establishment candidate in opposition to whoever Trump supports. Probably Cruz.

Democrats will throw in behind Castro, last year was just experience, continuing the path of demographics are destiny and chasing that Blue Texas white whale.

Who wins is a toss up on how gross of a CHUD the candidate is


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jan 21, 2020)

Polyboros2 said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Republicans will push though a limp dick establishment candidate in opposition to whoever Trump supports. Probably Cruz.
> 
> ...


Democrats will choose a white person, they love minorities, don't get me wrong, but for the vote. Republican best bet if they want to win is kanye west, if they want to run a dry milqetoast candidate then you right it's Cruz or some other Texan. Centrist view is Rubio vs Castro, a total boring dull clusterfuck.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 1, 2020)

Kanye West 2024 Theme Song:


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 1, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> Democrats will choose a white person, they love minorities, don't get me wrong, but for the vote. Republican best bet if they want to win is kanye west, if they want to run a dry milqetoast candidate then you right it's Cruz or some other Texan. Centrist view is Rubio vs Castro, a total boring dull clusterfuck.



Not gonna lie, I'd love to see Kanye West run for President, as unlikely at that will be. Hell, I'd even vote for him just for the hell of it. It's not like the Democrats will be running anyone who isn't an utterly repulsive creature anytime soon.

A guy like Cruz could be good if Kanye needs a VP pick to solidify goodwill to the GOP bigwigs in this kind of scenario.

I doubt Texas will ever go blue, even with the demographic changes. I could see it becoming one of the big purple states like Florida and Ohio are.

Hell, Virginia only went deep blue thanks to close proximity to Washington DC and Bloomberg going above and beyond to bankroll NoVA and Richmond corporate Dems. 

Even with the whole Manhattan effect created by the DC suburbs and Richmond taken into account, Virginia would've probably become a purple swing state first without outside fuckery.

I always did find the shift from deep Bible Belt red state to deep neoliberal blue state to be really sudden and jarring. In the late 2000's Virginia was a newly minted swing state that was at best reddish-purple, and by 2016 it was blue as fuck on the national level and even on the state level outside the Lynchburg-Bedford area and the Appalachian counties in the far southwestern part of the state.


----------

